# Too short string?



## Eric131 (Oct 24, 2008)

The string should measure around 65 inches. Hook the string up and pull it tight with some twist in the string and measure. Doesn't have to be exact. Just close as on traditional bows you twist it up and down a bit to get in specs. 

Sent from my HTC Evo using Tapatalk


----------



## TJK (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm not a recurve guy but I do believe 65" should be right and in your pic. you have the string on the wrong side of the riser. (Not sure if that’s how you were tiring to put on or just how the pic is?) I'm not trying to be a jerk, just trying to help.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The string in the photo looks about the right length, maybe even a little long.

When you get your bow strung, check the brace height. On that bow, it should be about 7" to 8", but check with the manufacturer to be 100% sure.

The brace height is measured from the string to the deepest part of the grip.

The loops on new recurve strings are often a little tight. It's nothing to worry about. They will loosen up as you use the bow.

Check some photos of strung bows to be sure you have the string on the right side. When I see the string like it is in the photo, I get nervous. I often shoot at a public range and saw a young archer ruin a brand new Yumi bow by stringing it the wrong way. He was out about $750. 

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't see the picture (not sure why) so I'm not able to see what you mean by "the string is on the wrong side of the riser" As far as I am aware, the small loop attaches to the bottom limb and the large loop loops over the top limp (hanging on either side of the riser while unstrung) and using a stringer attaches to the top limb. So I don't understand what you mean by wrong side of the riser. Are you saying that while the bow is unstrung the the string should hang on the sight side of the riser, or on the arrow rest of the riser? I don't understand how that would make a difference? If you're talking about something else please help me understand. 

Thanks, Todd.


----------



## TJK (Dec 2, 2010)

What I was talking about is, it is a recurve bow and the string is running from tip to (almost) tip in front of the riser not the back. I'm not sure if he was trying to string it this way or not I just wanted to make sure he didn't string it this way. I wasn't talking about left or right. It is lot easer to see than to describe I hope I explained it ok.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Isn't AMO 4" longer then the string on recurves?


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

60X said:


> Isn't AMO 4" longer then the string on recurves?


Yep!



Hutch


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Nope



60X said:


> Isn't AMO 4" longer then the string on recurves?


Taken from the AMO Standards book:

BOW LENGTH STANDARD


> AMO Bow Length Standard is designated to be three inches longer than AMO
> Bow String Master that braces bow at proper String or Brace Height. Bow String
> Master will carry only the bow length designation. Example: A Bow String
> Master designated as AMO 66” (bow length) will have an actual length under
> tension of 63”.


----------



## Eric131 (Oct 24, 2008)

The rule of thumb on strings on traditional equipment is 3" give or take. Closer to 3.5" on most recurves.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Did this change at some point? I have a wall full of 100's of traditional strings that are marked 4" shorter then AMO. I always thought it was 4" on recurves and 3" on longbows.


----------



## Eric131 (Oct 24, 2008)

This is what I've always been told. Even at 3.5" you would just have a tighter twist ratio I suppose when you got your bow in spec. I'm sure 3.5"-4" would suffice.


----------

